# Who here has a broadband subscription that is not part of a package deal?



## SeniorBen (Aug 13, 2022)

Right now, I have Comcast/Xfinity where I have broadband, several channels in HD, and Showtime, which costs a bit over $100 a month, which seems too costly. I'm thinking about getting just Xfinity broadband and then subscribing to YouTube for the HD channels, which will also get rid of the annoying commercials when I watch YouTube on my Roku box (and no, an ad-blocker won't work on a Roku box). I don't know how much broadband alone will cost since they don't list it as an option. I think you have to call and haggle with them, but eventually you can get it. I hate Comcast.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2022)

I have Rise Broadband, stand alone IP,about $70 a month..


----------



## Judycat (Aug 14, 2022)

I got in on Verizon broadband when it first came to my area. It's still $17.99 but have to pay for landline still. It hardly ever goes down unlike Xfinity.


----------



## C50 (Aug 14, 2022)

I am finally catching up with the times and having WiFi service installed in my home, they are actually finishing up laying the cable today.

As for the subscription....wifi alone is going to cost $49.99 a month, that's with Spectrum which is the only provider in my area.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 14, 2022)

Have Optimum, the worst, the very worst and the most expensive.  Hate it, but there's no choice in cable companies, it's a monopoly here.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 14, 2022)

We have satellite internet ( rural necessity ). HughesNet. $65 a month.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 14, 2022)

A subsidized fiber optic cable was put into our small town, Utopia.  After a hefty one-time hookup fee, around $3,000 we get 1 Gbps of connection for $50 a month, through XMission.  Its the only wire other than power we have to the house.

That hookup fee goes with the house, if we sell it the new owners don't  have to pay again.  They ran the fiber optic cable about 1/4 mile, just for us, and right into the house.

No package deal, have no cable TV, just internet, and no landline phone.  This connection is very fast, we have run 5 TVs on things like Amazon and Netflix at the same time, no problems.


----------



## Aprilbday12 (Aug 14, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Right now, I have Comcast/Xfinity where I have broadband, several channels in HD, and Showtime, which costs a bit over $100 a month, which seems too costly. I'm thinking about getting just Xfinity broadband and then subscribing to YouTube for the HD channels, which will also get rid of the annoying commercials when I watch YouTube on my Roku box (and no, an ad-blocker won't work on a Roku box). I don't know how much broadband alone will cost since they don't list it as an option. I think you have to call and haggle with them, but eventually you can get it. I hate Comcast.


I have Comcast/Xfinity. I pay for YouTube tv.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Aug 14, 2022)

I have a DSL connection through CenturyLink.   Slower than cable but since retirement speed is not the most important thing to me.   Solid connectivity is.  I called 2 years ago for faster baud rate, they set me up with a lifetime charge of $45 per month.  When I had Xfinity cable & extras at $135 monthly the connection would buffer throughout the evening during a 2 hour movie.  Don't seem to have that problem anymore.   Happy with the locked in rate.  My total monthly streaming charge is just under $70 for ad-free Hulu/Prime/DSL.

Decablized 12 years ago, never looked back.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 14, 2022)

I have internet from V-Media for $60 Canadian/month.  Can't stand commercial TV so I don't have it which gives me a better quality of life.


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 14, 2022)

I have wifi service from a local company that serves several surrounding counties, I live in the country and I had very slow connection for years until I went with this company.  I had to have a 60' tower built that connects to the larger towers, this tower serves my granddaughter and me.  My phone, tv (streaming) and computer all use this connection,  The tower cost $1600, my monthly bill is $58, sling tv and netflix around $35 and I'm on my granddaughter's att&t family plan for my phone...so I'm happy with this service, it's fast and dependable.


----------



## deaver (Aug 29, 2022)

spectrum.net part of charter.net...internet only no tv for 17.99 month and I mention there is free internet from the affordable connectivity program from govt


----------



## Nathan (Aug 29, 2022)

I have Race Communications for 1 gigabit service(fiber optic), includes a landline. About $110/mo.  Still have Dish Net for TV, I'd like to dump it but DW is indecisive...


----------



## Nipper (Aug 29, 2022)

I have Rise Broadband and pay $66.00 monthly.  Service is always dropping and plan to go to another service,


----------



## deaver (Sep 1, 2022)

I posted that you could get free internet service with the affordable connectivity program from the government...Did anyone give that a look or just sluff it off?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2022)

I pay $30.79 to Spectrum for internet only.

I think it is available to new customers for $49.99 on a twelve month contract.

I’m not sure why they haven’t increased the cost of my old internet connection, it’s not like them to give someone a break.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2022)

I have AT & T   Internet service only.  
They charge $55  a month for that stand alone service here,    and there is no contract.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2022)

deaver said:


> I posted that you could get free internet service with the affordable connectivity program from the government...Did anyone give that a look or just sluff it off?


I thought I applied for the ACP from the gov't, but I never finished doing it. I just completed it now. I was instantly approved.

My internet service will call me back as there is a 45 min hold time! I have Frontier at 61.00 per month, but an only rec 30.00 credit per month. Plus one time payment of $100.00 for one device.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Sep 2, 2022)

I used Spectrum Internet for the first year after we moved because of the cheap introductory rate. At the end of the year I switched to Quantum Fiber, a flat $65 for fast (900+ Mbps) fiber service.


----------



## deaver (Sep 2, 2022)

depending on whose server is doing the downloading I get speeds from 600mb up to 2gb. most movies take between 6 and 22 minutes depending on the codec used and the dimensions...1080p is not my fav..


----------



## katlupe (Sep 5, 2022)

I pay $19.99 to Spectrum for internet only.

My son pays $39.99 to Spectrum for internet and phone.


----------



## caroln (Sep 5, 2022)

deaver said:


> I posted that you could get free internet service with the affordable connectivity program from the government...Did anyone give that a look or just sluff it off?


I should have posted a thank you for the information you provided.    I applied to the ACP and was approved.  I'm now saving $30 a month on my internet service.  Free service wasn't an option for me.  I was paying $99 a month for internet and wifi so a $30 savings is a huge deal!


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 5, 2022)

deaver said:


> I posted that you could get free internet service with the affordable connectivity program from the government...Did anyone give that a look or just sluff it off?


I had already checked into it.  Doesn't seem to be an option in this area because the internet company doesn't have phone service and phone company doesn't have internet service, and for the ACP benefits both need to be on the same device.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 6, 2022)

Here in the UK we are bombarded with ads for EE which apparently will support a 100 devices, enable you to land a plane, play games with every sentient being in the universe all at the same time.  Well, those dead brains should come to my house where there's no fibre broadband, and their lousy mobile phone barely gives a signal outside the house and none inside.

I changed my internet to Tesco Mobile which gives me unlimited data at a reasonable speed for the equivalent of $30 a month.


----------



## deaver (Sep 7, 2022)

deleted


----------

